# Kriti Filoxenia



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

The 26,847 grt tanker KRITI FILOXENIA on a passage trhough the English Channel. Completed in August of 1987, the vessel was built for the Varnima Corp., Piraeus, in the Yugoslav yard of Brod, Split.


----------

